# Exodon Paradoxus (Bucktooth Tetra)



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

I was able to spot a Exo that would take a breather here and there and decided to snap some shots. hope you like em


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

very nice quality!

those guys are very hard to get good shots of. You can actually see his buckteeth in the first shot!

how big?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Really nice, looks like he's a big one too based on how stocky he is.

Hope you don't mind, I played around with the white balance a little bit as I think it might have been set a bit wrong on your camera giving the shot a very orangeish glow which is a bit distracting.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Really nice, looks like he's a big one too based on how stocky he is.
> 
> Hope you don't mind, I played around with the white balance a little bit as I think it might have been set a bit wrong on your camera giving the shot a very orangeish glow which is a bit distracting.
> [snapback]951119[/snapback]​


actually that"s tannins still from the drift wood and ta boot i use two 40wat tube lights from home depot, with shatter guards lol but ya sure fine if ya like it better than no probs









there is a couple big ones, most likley females as they are supposed to be bigger i read. broader and heavier, i would say maybe 3.5 inches .

thanks traumatic







like i said this dude was chillin







other wise it's alot of blur shots.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Cool Shots


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

awesome pics NIKE


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

Dr.Zoidberg said:


> Cool Shots
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Pete











> lemmywinks Posted Today, 09:43 PM
> awesome pics NIKE buttrock.gif


thanks lemmy


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

neat little bugger, you keep him with P's?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

pamonster said:


> neat little bugger, you keep him with P's?
> [snapback]954630[/snapback]​


nope, he is with 17 more Exos and an Adonis Pleco , GT, a raphael cat, and 10 or so Juli Transcriptus. in a 110 GAL.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2005)

Awesome tank set up!

--Dan


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2005)

Awesome tank set up!

--Dan


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

nice pics, have not seen any good pics of these guys for a while, mine just got ate by my piranhas. i dont know if im seeing things but, it looks like u got those anoying ass worms on your glass?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

piranhadude said:


> nice pics, have not seen any good pics of these guys for a while, mine just got ate by my piranhas. i dont know if im seeing things but, it looks like u got those anoying ass worms on your glass?
> [snapback]956063[/snapback]​










i never noticed that till you mentioned it, it does look like something to check out thanks for the heads up


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Great pictures, John








Looks like a great set-up!

I wish I could find some Exo's over here, but I've never seen them for sale here (even worse, I've never even seen them in real life







)


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

Thanks Jonas :nod:

Make sure you keep an eye out for the other common name (Bucktooth Tetra) reason i say this is because i never new my Lfs had these until i did research on Exos etc. Then one day i happened to come across them labeled "Bucktooth Tetra" and Voilla







Very active fish, definitely fills up the middle of a tank and they eat anything


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

I decided to try using some extra lighting from my 125gal and place it in the canopy of the 110gal Exodon tank to see what it would look like with normal lighting for taking pics. Well i never should have tried that as now i will be shopping soon i am affraid :laugh: managed to get some good shots away once the fish settled down with the new lighting.



















I also put together a small vid under 3mb to show how active they are in the tank

video


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

really nice looking fish


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

Fresh2salt said:


> really nice looking fish
> [snapback]973270[/snapback]​


thanks


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

top pics Nike








I'm thinking of trying some with my rhom, although i doubt they'll last very long


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> top pics Nike
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks York







Exos and SERRASALMUS will NOT work well i am affraid. I lost three overnight with my sanchezi and the way your rhoms mouth is always open







he's gonna chew them up also. They tend to last longer with pygos, slower swimmers and not as mean IMO but will thin out also till eventually all gone.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

NIKE said:


> yorkshire said:
> 
> 
> > top pics Nike
> ...


Thanks Nike. I know that eventually the rhom will catch em. just curious as to how long it will take him :laugh: I've had a neon last 3 months, all 19 of his mates were gone in under a week, i've also had a danio last about 2 months, after all his mates (9 of 'em) were eaten in a couple of days.
I'm moving house soon, and the rhom will hopefully have a BIG setup (6ft or bigger) which will be VERY heavily planted, so they should have a better chance of survival. I know that eventually he will eat whatever is put in the tank with him :nod:


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

i put two of them into my thiry and they lasted about half an hour. really cool fish tho i was pissed.


----------

